# The noob review...



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

So Dino was nice enough to absolutely blow me up with a huge sampler of pipe tobaccos for me to get started with. Wanted to post my thoughts so far and hopefully give a little insight to others just getting started. Being such a huge sampler, I took notes as I tried each new blend so I could come back to what I liked. Here it is...

CAO Black (Briar)- Right outta the gate, a home run for me. Absolutely loved it! The aroma, the look, the smoke. Off to a great start.

Drew Estate Heirloom Cherry (Briar) - For me, it was ok. Subtle notes of cherry and what seemed like a light smoke. The flavor didn't last though.

Macbarren Cherry Amborsia (Briar) - Enjoyed it for sure. A good mix of cherry and mildness that I will be adding to my rotation.

McClelland Dark Star (Briar) - Didn't break it up. Awfully moist. Did enjoy the sour and sweetness to it though. It was hard to keep lit.

Drew Estate Harvest on the Hudson (Briar) - Fruity and sweet. Tastes of apple and woody. Not bad.

Dunhill 965 (Cob) - Milder with tastes of nutmeg. A little complex. Have to try again.

Stanwell Kir & Apple (Briar) - Tangy. Definitely taste sour apple and fruit. Again, not bad at all.

Dark Star Take #2 (Briar) - Rubbed it out this time. Smoked a little better and loved the sourness to it. Still hard to keep lit though. Should have let it dry out more.

Dunhill London Mix (Cob) - Loved it immediately! Earthy tones and just the right amount of body for me. Reminded me of those early cigars I had. Going into the rotation.


Again, thanks Dino for the sampler! Hope this may help somebody in the future. Still got more to try and I'll update as I go along.

Still to try:

Glengary Flake
SPC Plum Pudding
Davidoff Green Mixture

If anyone would like to try some of these, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Dino's one of the best enabler ever. 
Gotta luv that guy.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Rondo said:


> Dino's one of the best enabler ever.
> Gotta luv that guy.


Yup. He's messed me up good!


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

MattT said:


> Yup. He's messed me up good!


If you ever want to pay him back send him a couple Isla del Sol's. Don't let him foll you when he says "don't do me any favors", or "i have enough of those right now, save them for yourself".


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice write up, make sure you let us know what you think of the Glengary.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

You went like the plum pudding till about the third or forth bowl..

It needs to grow on ya...like a fungus.

Hope the sampler is helpin ya find your niche.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

ADRUNKK said:


> If you ever want to pay him back send him a couple Isla del Sol's. Don't let him foll you when he says "don't do me any favors", or "i have enough of those right now, save them for yourself".


I'll remember that.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> You went like the plum pudding till about the third or forth bowl..
> 
> It needs to grow on ya...like a fungus.
> 
> ...


It is for sure. I'll give it multiple trys. Been sitting on it.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

MattT said:


> I'll remember that.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


Or maybe he'd prefer some of those Acid Candela's I've been hearing so much about.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

Dino is a bad man. 
Once you are hooked.... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice job! Much better notes than I took. I got a sampler from both @UBC03 and @ OneStrangeOne and as I have smoked them I've moved each baggie to an either liked it jar or didn't care for it jar. Much thanks to both gentlemen for what they sent and all they do!
Can't wait to see your results on what you have left.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Glengary Flake (Briar) - Tastes of honey for sure and some leather notes. Not quite sure how I feel about this yet. Much milder smoke than I'm used to. I can see this being something you grow accustomed to. Reminds me of a AF Best Seller sort of thing of.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Davidoff Green Mixture (Briar) - Did not care for it at all. Could not determine any type of flavor. Seemed bland almost like a cigarette.

SPC Plum Pudding (Briar) - Like it immediately. Very complex. A lot going on here. Can't put my finger on it, but I know I liked it.

Cherry Ambrosia Take #2 (Briar) - Like it before, glad I came back to it. The cherry really stood out this time but wasn't overpowering. A good medium smoke for me.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

MattT said:


> Davidoff Green Mixture (Briar) - Did not care for it at all. Could not determine any type of flavor. Seemed bland almost like a cigarette.
> 
> SPC Plum Pudding (Briar) - Like it immediately. Very complex. A lot going on here. Can't put my finger on it, but I know I liked it.
> 
> ...


Hated the green myself.. But I hate Elizabethan mixture too, so what do I know

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Part II

As long as someone is getting something out of this, I'll continue on. Maybe I can help someone other noobs down this slippery slope. Was lucky enough to receive a sampler as part of a Noob PIF from @OneStrangeOne that I've just started to tear into. Here's my thoughts so far.

Sutliff Summer Night (Briar) - 2 for 2 starting off with samplers here. Loved it immediately! That taste of a berry like flavor really hit the tongue nicely. It was followed up by some nice subtle smoke. Couldn't stop with it and now I'm on the hunt for more.

F&K Black Bayou Mist (Briar) - Didn't really care for it.  Some hickory notes for me, but it was much lighter than I was expecting. I could see it being a decent morning smoke though.

S.G. StJames Flake (Briar) - Well shit on me! I just found a new favorite! I can see why people like the VAPer. That initial hit of raisin followed by a wonderful aftertaste really hit home. I ran through what I was given in a matter of days. My only regret is that I can't seem to find more. I'd like to note the 2016 date on this sampler bag though. Your killing me so far @OneStrangeOne

Hilands Pete's Moss (Briar) - Not sure what to make of this one just yet. Couldn't really put my finger on anything specific, but I thought it was ok. Going to give it another go shortly.

To be continued....


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

MattT said:


> Part II
> 
> As long as someone is getting something out of this, I'll continue on. Maybe I can help someone other noobs down this slippery slope. Was lucky enough to receive a sampler as part of a Noob PIF from @OneStrangeOne that I've just started to tear into. Here's my thoughts so far.
> 
> ...


Smokingpipes.com has 8oz bags of St James Flake in stock, haven't checked any other sites. I think they have the Sutliff also.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

MattT said:


> Part II
> 
> As long as someone is getting something out of this, I'll continue on. Maybe I can help someone other noobs down this slippery slope. Was lucky enough to receive a sampler as part of a Noob PIF from @OneStrangeOne that I've just started to tear into. Here's my thoughts so far.
> 
> ...


Yes Matt, some are following.....Between your writeups and the plethora of info...I have two MM's and two Carey Magic Inch Estate pipes on the way. This helps me for sure...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hickorynut said:


> Yes Matt, some are following.....Between your writeups and the plethora of info...I have two MM's and two Carey Magic Inch Estate pipes on the way. This helps me for sure...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Have you tried the magic inch pipes before? I modify mine and close the holes.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Have you tried the magic inch pipes before? I modify mine and close the holes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


No I have not. They were cheap briar pipes to play with that had seen little use. I also noted that I could close them off. They seemed to be the one I could experiment with before I buy some keepers.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Smokingpipes.com has 8oz bags of St James Flake in stock, haven't checked any other sites. I think they have the Sutliff also.


I saw the StJames. Couldn't find the Summer Night. Where do you normally get yours from?

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

MattT said:


> I saw the StJames. Couldn't find the Summer Night. Where do you normally get yours from?
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


I think that batch came from Pipesandcigars but I'm not seeing it listed on there site either, I've got 4 or 5 oz left I could let you have


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Just found this thread. Good stuff man! Adding some choices to the list.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Let me update this here with some new ones I've tried recently. Shout out to @OneStrangeOne and @UBC03 again for the head first push into this.

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bulls Eye Flake (Briar) - Another winner! What a great VaPer. Mild to medium for me with some nice spice on the side. Probably the thing I enjoyed the most is the cool, slow-burning smoke. I keep on going back to this one.

Hilands Petes Moss (Cob) - As moss does, it's starting to grow on me. I actually prefer this in the cob. Starting to pick up on some cherry flavor. Burn is a little on the wet side though.

HH El Nino (Briar) - Little sweet, little woodsy. I'll say that there is very little bite to this and I do enjoy the aftertaste. Note the 2014 date on the can.

Still really enjoying the Summer Night and StJames Flake (bold as hell). The Plum Pudding is starting to get me as well and the Bulls Eye Flake is quickly becoming a new favorite.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Agreed on the London mix. It’s gonna go into my rotation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

